# Turkey Vultures Are Back



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

I went down to the Novi gun and knife show and saw 2 vultures above I-696. About 45 minutes north of there I saw another one. Spring must be on the way north.


----------



## JBooth (Sep 21, 2009)

daffodils popping up in east lansing.


----------



## Craig M (May 17, 2000)

Just a bit South of EL, I saw a pair or sand hill cranes flying.


----------



## Overdew (Sep 7, 2004)

I love watching the vultures

Early spring for sure we haven't had much of a winter.

Mosquitoes I fear will be bad this year.


----------



## METTLEFISH (Jan 31, 2009)

Craig M said:


> Just a bit South of EL, I saw a pair or sand hill cranes flying.


 Yup!.. every year on or about Valentines day...


----------



## eucman (Jan 24, 2009)

I've seen them all winter the past few years in the Rochester Hills area. I was told they frequent the dump.(in Auburn Hills)


----------

